
Mining cryptocurrency by physical activity - DeadMazay
https://cardium.world
======
gus_massa
Just to be clear, they are not using the physical activity to mine the tokens.
The plan is to assign you token when the app think you are doing physical
activity.

It's not clear, but it's probably just another ETH ERC20 token, so the real
mining is done by the ETH miners. (Why do they need to allocate 15% of the ICO
to "blockchain development"?)

~~~
DeadMazay
"app think you are doing physical activity."

App and fitness-tracker they write.

"Why do they need to allocate 15% of the ICO to "blockchain development""

I think not only for blockchain development. Manufacture of bracelet and
software is not free too.

